# Fixing a hole in a gas tank?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

So besides welding it or possibly not even removing it is there a way to fix a hole under one of my gas tank straps? I plan to take off the strap and look at it, it is a very small seep but I need to get it fixed, I've heard placing a little dish detergent or hand soap over the hole and then applying epoxy the epoxy will set up and the gas will not eat it. Anyways if it comes to welding it, I'll probably just get a new one from the junk yard.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

A bar of soap does work temporarily. Just force the soap into the hole and the surrounding rust area. Keep the soap in your vehicle for emergency's and as an air freshener. _Irish Spring _works quite well. 
This application lasted me about 6 months with periodic 'refreshing' until I also replaced the tank. I didn't have any luck with the JB Weld stuff.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Huh, I was going to say JB weld, but maybe it has to be completely dry. I used it on a magnesium (sp) transfer case that was leaking oil and it worked great.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

Lightly sand the area too clean the area and add traction for the glue. Then wipe the surface clean and go to town with the red and black jb weld all around the area of the leak. And let it sit overnight at least. Try to have the tank emptied so the fuel doesnt contaminant the drying process.


----------



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

I too have used JBweld on 2 different tanks in the late 80's and early 90's and never had a leak again from either. It does need to be dry, sanded or wire brushed real good and clean it with a degreaser. you could try drying it with a lighter or blow tourch too. :lol: OK J/K on that last part. Maybe they just don't make it the same now a days.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

For the majority of the population the word "new" isn't discussed in the same sentence as "junk yard". If you do decide to weld it, call a friend over to video tape it.


----------

